# Vlies nass geworden



## tams (4. Juli 2008)

Hi, 

habe mal folgende Frage: 
Ich habe gestern in meinem neuen Teich das Vlies soweit komplett verlegt und ausgerechnet dann fing es an zu regnen.

Frage: Kann das zum Problem werden, wenn ich die Teichfolie verlege und das Vlies nass oder feucht ist? Ich möchte nur sichergehen.

Danke und Gruß
Torsten


----------



## juergen-b (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vlies nass geworden*

nein


----------



## tams (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vlies nass geworden*

Danke Jürgen für die schnelle Antwort. Konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vlies nass geworden*

Aber wenn du den Teich mal wieder abbaust, stinkt es fürchterlich


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vlies nass geworden*

noch ein Tipp: legt deine Teichfolie bei Temps über 22 Grad + gutem Wetter aus- dann ist sie flexibler und die Falten besser zu legen

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Trautchen (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vlies nass geworden*

Hallo, durch die Erdfeuchte, Kondenswasser etc. ist es ja sowieso nie ganz trocken unter der Folie.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vlies nass geworden*

Hast Du gut erkannt


----------



## Trautchen (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vlies nass geworden*

Siehste, da kannste mal sehen, auch ich habe manchmal Erkenntnisse...


----------

